# Alden for Brooks Brothers Unlined LHS in Whiskey Shell Cordovan - Pics!



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

It's taken a bit to get time to put this post together, but here it is! First of all, MANY THANKS to Tiesmith for posting about seeing these at the 346 Madison store. I would never have known they existed otherwise!

I've been wanting some whiskey LHS for the summer, and after hearing about the BB unlined (which I already own two #8's and a black in) I was able to convince the assistant manager of my local store that whiskey shell unlined LHS did exist. This wasn't helped by the fact that I could find *no* evidence out there of these shoes other than Tiesmith's post! I'm sure I sounded a bit like "one of those crazy customers" since she had no idea that other colors of shell were out there... but nevertheless, she agreed to contact "an acquaintance at 346 Madison."

A note - I didn't just call myself and inquire/order directly because I a) I wanted to wait for this weekend's sale, b) I wanted to try on before forking out the money, especially since they weren't even on the website to look at, and c) I don't do well on the phone sometimes, long story. Suffice it to say that I had good reason to pursue it in-store.

Turns out, her "acquaintance" is the store manager (third generation of his family in BB management, if I heard her right) at 346 Madison, and he had a pair of these pulled in my size and shipped directly to my store for her to have me try on. From my understanding, these aren't being provided to any other stores (unless, presumably, your manager can get a pair sent over) so I expect these are nearly nonexistent outside of NYC.

As luck would have it, I managed to stop by and pick them up the very first day of the Corporate 25% discount weekend. The SA's at the store were quite interested to see these - they'd never heard of them either, and the manager even confessed that she was afraid it was just a mistake in calfskin or something like that all the way up until she opened the box for me and I said "see, they DO exist!" and went to try them on. For those of you who are interested, the fit is more similar to the #8 than the black - definitely looser than the black.

Anyway, they were still the usual $598, so 448.50 after 25% off. They had no problem giving me the 25% on the shoes, but YMMV as always - I believe technically cordovan is supposed to be excluded. Plus tax, of course, but I'd say these are the cheapest brand-new first-quality Alden whiskey shells I've seen. Heck, that's true even at the full $598 if you don't get other discounts!

For those of you who may be interested - I've provided photos below of the box label and the inside numbers. The model # is 37790, and the UPC # is 347663809. If you're interested in finding these, give the 346 Madison store a call today - literally, today, Sunday is the last day of the 25% off promotion. For such a limited run, this is a steal! Feel free to mention that they should have Alden make them up some cigar and ravello unlined LHS too - a complete set of shell colors in the BB model would be quite nice! :icon_smile_wink:

Incidentally, the first/second photos show the strap in more contrast than it really is thanks to flash effect on the camera. The strap IS a bit darker, but not unusually so for a LHS - see other discussions. The wear is all shopwear / me trying them on twice, I haven't had a chance to wear them outside yet. These were my law school graduation present from my wife and kids, so I'm under strict orders to wear them as much as possible this summer! :icon_smile_big:

Anyway, enough of me blathering on, and more pictures - enjoy!


----------



## FlashForFreedom (May 16, 2009)

Very Nice! Though, don't wear them so much that you spend all your time staring at them instead of focusing on your BarBri study materials...


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

:aportnoy:

Those are AWESOME.

Enjoy wearing and congratulations on your (upcoming?) graduation.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Those are beautiful! Congrats and enjoy wearing them!


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks guys - sorry to wax a bit long, this was intended as much as a PSA as a shoe porn thread, since these simply don't exist anywhere on the 'net that I can find.


----------



## DonV (Apr 2, 2006)

Wow - unlined and whiskey shell is a great combination for summer loafers. I'm guessing there's a good chance these are only available in D width, though - I doubt they would have ordered a full range.


----------



## dport86 (Jan 24, 2009)

*whiskey bb lhs*

by the way, big congrats on tracking those down. an urban legend! makes me very bummed I bought a pair of seconds last year--would have much prefered the unlined version for not much more money!


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

nephew,
enjoy wearing your whiskey lhs. it is always a good day for whiskey


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Wow. Those won't last long. Beautiful!


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

I think I hate you. I had my doubts about those.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

I actually spoke with one of the men's shoes associates at 346 Madison today (216-682-8800) and he confirmed that the unlined LHS is the only model they have in anything other than black and #8, and that black, #8 and whiskey were the only varieties of unlined LHS they have. He said these are the first time he's ever seen an unusual shell color come through - but I have no idea how long he's been working there, so that's a hard statement to evaluate. I'm not sure if they have any widths other than D, but the usual runs from Alden do include other widths, so it might be worth calling and asking. I know the sizes available are somewhat limited and some are already sold out, including specifically 7D. Surely someone else must want some of these... give mine some company! I seriously considered ordering a pair for Ebay, but decided against it since there's no guarantee I'd make enough money to pay ebay/pp fees since I would've needed at least $550+ just to break even Good deal still, sure, but Styleforum this ain't!

As a side note, I went in today to get two more shirts to complete the three-for-199 with the seersucker/lobster from Friday, while the 25% was running. Apparently I'm now known as "the guy who bought those shoes!" to the associates... not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing, but I don't mind!


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Those really are beautiful. I was tempted to call them, but I just realized that I have Alden whiskey LHS's. Those are the closest thing available to the C&J Harvard in unlined whiskey shell, still want those badly!


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Those are awesome, congratulations.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

Those are bad ass. Well done!


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Score! Very nice. Enjoy!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Gorgeous! I'm telling myself they won't have them in narrow widths.

How does the unlined fit compare to the lined LHS?


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

)(e*%r)#q(*%@q#)%(*!!!! 

I WORK for BB and didn't know about this!!!


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Unlined seems to be looser, from all the comments I've read - I've never tried on a lined LHS so I can't say for sure though. 

These whiskeys seem to be roughly as loose as my #8 BB unlineds - with exception made for the fact that they obviously aren't stretched/conformed at ALL yet, so they are actually tighter, but the good kind of tight. I would definitely say they do NOT fit as tight as the black unlined LHS. I had a time with those, where the #8 was easy, and I anticipate the whiskey being easy as well.

Call and ask about the narrow widths - I dare you! If you call tomorrow they might be nice and still honor the 25% off; otherwise 15% off still ain't bad - even the 598 full retail is still cheaper than shoemart prices for whiskey lined LHS (if they had them in stock - Citishoes does but they're 638!)


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

My Pet said:


> )(e*%r)#q(*%@q#)%(*!!!!
> 
> I WORK for BB and didn't know about this!!!


Don't feel bad, NOBODY at my local store did either! That's one reason I put this post out there - to raise awareness! Of course, they'll disappear at 346 Madison in a trice now...


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

On the strap coloration issue; my Alden whiskey LHS have a strap that appears darker from certain angles, but it is due to the grain of the leather. If you look at the ShoeMart website, their pic of the ravello LHS has this going on.


----------



## sjk (Dec 1, 2007)

Maybe it's just the lighting, but a propos of the above post, these actually look like ravello to me. (I thought whiskey would be lighter.) Regardless, congratulations on a great acquisition.


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Sweeeet!:aportnoy:


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

TheWGP said:


> Don't feel bad, NOBODY at my local store did either! That's one reason I put this post out there - to raise awareness! Of course, they'll disappear at 346 Madison in a trice now...


I CAN'T COPE WITH THIS!!!!!!!


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

sjk said:


> Maybe it's just the lighting, but a propos of the above post, these actually look like ravello to me. (I thought whiskey would be lighter.) Regardless, congratulations on a great acquisition.


Here's ravello:

(note the darker strap - the darker strap is also observable on at least one of my #8 pairs.)
The ones I have are definitely whiskey. If there were ravello/cigar BB models I would probably be selling a kidney right about now. :devil:

BTW, the internal transfer document (which I briefly saw, complete with a handwritten note from the 346 Madison store manager) indicated that BB describes these as "beige" which I found amusing.

Oh, and My Pet, A Pantsuit - what's your discount on cordovan shoes anyway? I have a feeling that'll cure your issue assuming they still have your size in stock! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

TheWGP said:


> Here's ravello:
> 
> Oh, and My Pet, A Pantsuit - what's your discount on cordovan shoes anyway? I have a feeling that'll cure your issue assuming they still have your size in stock! :icon_smile_big:


It's, ah, very good. Thanks to that, and rewards points from the Mastercard. I've paid more for worse shoes, I'll say that much.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Gorgeous! I'm telling myself they won't have them in narrow widths.
> 
> How does the unlined fit compare to the lined LHS?


nephew,
i wear the same size in both the bb lhs(unlined) and the alden lhs(lined)


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

Seeing those nearly made me make a Brooks Card purchase I couldn't afford right now. Luckily reason took hold of me. 

Congrats! They are true beauties.

In regard to their looking like Ravello to some, I have heard more than once lately that Ravello and Whiskey have lightened and darkened respectively over the last while and are now closer in appearance.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Coleman said:


> Seeing those nearly made me make a Brooks Card purchase I couldn't afford right now. Luckily reason took hold of me.


I admit I almost opened a card just for the extra 15%. Would have saved me $93 on the weekend's purchases... but then I undoubtedly would have been tempted to get a couple of ties (I've found my wife has a taste for the GF ties! :icon_pale, maybe a cordovan belt... to say nothing of what I might purchase later. Luckily, I encountered reason before the checkout as well!

Seriously though, if you're in a financial position to get these, get them NOW - today's the last day of the 25% off.


----------



## Realalefan (Jan 12, 2009)

Just checked - D width only. Given that the black in an E width barely fits, I don't think I'll gamble on the D.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I just called the NY store. The smallest size they have is a 9. The sales associate thought they didn't order any sizes below 8.5. He indicated that they would probably order again in the future. Any of you gentlemen with smaller feet might want to give them a call and let them know there's demand below size 9!


----------



## FlashForFreedom (May 16, 2009)

I called and asked about future orders of a size 7, but the associate I spoke with was uncertain.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

All out of 9.5's, as of 4:30 this afternoon.


----------



## fairway (Sep 23, 2006)

Amazing discovery. I talked to an associate who thought that a follow up order was almost a certainty. As a curiosity, wonder how long had been in stock. Has the whiskey appeared elsewhere in the 986 either unlined or lined? Very nice find and recovery.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Lined Alden 986's show up in Whiskey with some frequency. Alden in SF is showing stock right now.

This is the first time for unlined as far as I know.


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh oh. I am in Midtown Manhattan tomorrow. If I came home with these, I might have some 'splainin' to do.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

The associate I talked to at 346 (after I actually had them) seemed surprised by the level of interest in them. Probably someone at BB realized the whiskey unlined would be the perfect summer shoe. Sadly, because of limited availability, I doubt we'll ever see anything other than limited runs of whiskey at the Madison Ave store, and likely never see cigar / ravello. Not to look a gift horse in the mouth! 

Wore these out of the house for the first time today. Definitely best to do barefoot with light duty at first if you need to allow for stretching. Definitely following the #8 shell mold more than the black shell mold as far as fit. 

If you get some, do post some pics! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

It's about time we see some more pics now that they've been worn! I'm starting to wonder if your other pics were photochopped.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Got Shell? said:


> It's about time we see some more pics now that they've been worn! I'm starting to wonder if your other pics were photochopped.


Ask and ye shall receive, with apologies for the ankles:


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, now that I know the style number (37790026), I can periodically check to see if any have manifest in the warehouse.


----------



## spudnik99 (Apr 27, 2007)

joenobody0 said:


> Lined Alden 986's show up in Whiskey with some frequency. Alden in SF is showing stock right now.
> 
> This is the first time for unlined as far as I know.


Thanks for the heads up on the stock at the Alden Shop in the city, just got a pair. I've been hunting those down for a few months via the usual suspects: Citishoes, theshoemart.com, Alden NYC, et cetera.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

swb120 said:


> All out of 9.5's, as of 4:30 this afternoon.


The lady at the BB Madison Ave store that I spoke with said I was getting the last pair they had in a size 9D! Received a 20% discount by using my BB card!


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> The lady at the BB Madison Ave store that I spoke with said I was getting the last pair they had in a size 9D! Received a 20% discount by using my BB card!


Congrats - let's see 'em! :icon_smile:


----------



## QTime (May 13, 2009)

Hm, I was just about ordering the "normal" whiskey lhs form citishoes until I foudn this thread here. Now - because planed as a summer shoe - I do want to try the unlined version. Unfortunately I had no chance finding an e-mail from the Madison Brooks Brothers store so I could ask if they do have 1 pair left in my size and if they would ship it to me (Germany).

Anyone with experiences in this way? Just curious if I can get my hands on a pair or if I have to go with the lined version.

Simon.

Addiing one more questions. I wear a 10.5 BD in the trubalance (Indy) and the barrie (LW, Chukka). I also wear a 11BD in the aberdeen (NST).

What you you guys think would be my size / width in the lhs ?

Thanks !


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

Your best bet is going to be calling the store - yeah, maybe not easy from Germany, but that's what I'd expect to be most reliable. What's your size? Maybe someone here has already asked about its availability.


----------



## QTime (May 13, 2009)

Hm, maybe I´am going to give them a call. 

Erm, well - not sure about my size, maybe 10.5 BD ? Had my other sizing listed above to let you guys tell what you think about sizing-issues with the lhs.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

*A pleasant surprise!*

Received my BB whiskey LHS's late afternoon of this Tuesday past...nice, very nice! Then on Friday I received a hand written note from the sales associated I had spoken with and who had guided me through the process of a telephone order, thanking me for my business and offering to help with any future needs for clothing/shoes that I might have; signed by Maria....an even nicer surprise! Thank-you Maria for a very pleasant shopping experience, capped off with a very classy ending.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL. I do wish I could master the process for posting pics but, after repeated efforts that have failed, I fear I must admit my apparent 'cyber-tech dyslexia' is the victor in this ongoing struggle!  Now, I could mail you a snapshot, if such would serve as acceptable validation of my integrity!


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

BB was out of my size, and I passed on a pair a half size smaller. I probably could have gotten by with them but figured they wouldn't stretch enough to be comfortable. At that price, I wasn't going to chance it.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

QTime,

My experience is a full size down for the BB unlined LHS. I wear a 9.5 D in aberdeen and plaza tie shoes, 9 D in aberdeen slip-ons, 9 D in barrie ptb and chukkas, and 9 D in trubalance Indys. But an 8.5 D in the BB unlined LHS. Many only go down half a size.

Tough for you being so far away.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

Necroing this old thread. It was a link for the current one about #2 shell which really is #8.

I did end up getting a pair of these whiskey unlined LHS from Brooks, as a result of AA posters. I think it was only a one-time deal, and one of the rarest Alden offerings ever. But they have been waiting in my closet for 5 years-- never worn. One of these days.

As far as I am aware, this is the only Alden shell ever sold by Brooks in a color other than #8 and black.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah I had recalled seeing this thread long ago, unrelated to the pair I just found, I know 8, black, and whiskey are the only official colors sold by BB, which is why I initially assumed my pair was color 8 too, but I'm not so sure. Alden's 8 is really dark to begin with and typically gets darker with age, I have another pair of these that I believe are in color 8 and when comparing the 2, they're not even close, which was what got me curious in the first place, the big No. 2 stamped inside just fueled the fire. I mean, I could see how maybe alden ran a little short of no. 8 shells to finish a BB order and just grabbed the next best thing they had on hand to make sure they didn't miss the delivery. At least that's what I want to believe. I reached out to Horween on Instagram but they haven't responded yet.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Those shoes in the first post of this thread are just astounding. It's just one of the all time great shoe models. I only have these in #8, but one day I'll get whiskey perhaps.


----------

